
Judge shocks defendant three times with stun belt - pmoriarty
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/americas/electric-shock-courtroom-trial-defendant-terry-lee-morris-fort-worth-texas-judge-gallagher-a8244516.html
======
grizzles
This is the most dystopian thing I've heard about in awhile. It's sad this
happened but it's even more sad the judge hasn't been disbarred and charged
with assault.

~~~
wahern
Charging him with assault might be difficult given the tremendous scope of
judicial immunity. But if the judiciary as an institution wanted to keep its
protections then it would at least hold a hearing.

That said, some more context from another article,

    
    
      Gallagher later said he had ordered Morris to be shocked
      because "his demeanor continued to escalate" and Morris
      could have easily grabbed a nearby video monitor weighing
      over 200 pounds, affecting the safety of lawyers at the
      counsel table.
    
      Bill Ray, the lawyer who represented Morris at trial, told
      Texas Lawyer he didn't object to the shocking orders because
      Morris was behaving like a "loaded cannon ready to go off."
    
      "That guy is out of control I was standing right next to him
      and I was scared of him. And I've stood next to some pretty
      nasty people," Ray said. He also said the shock collar
      didn't appear to be hooked up correctly and he didn't think
      Morris was actually being shocked.
    

[http://www.abajournal.com/news/article/judge_cant_use_electr...](http://www.abajournal.com/news/article/judge_cant_use_electric_shocks_to_enforce_decorum_texas_appeals_court_rules)

EDIT: The appellate court opinion throughly analyzes the judge's explanation.
[http://www.search.txcourts.gov/SearchMedia.aspx?MediaVersion...](http://www.search.txcourts.gov/SearchMedia.aspx?MediaVersionID=76999589-1e11-4670-9154-3370000f62ba&coa=coa08&DT=Opinion&MediaID=aff99b35-6606-4b65-b46f-e78960e59755)

